# 2 bars....over 7 Ounces pic!



## jewelerdave (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of this weeks gold recovered from jewelry purchases and trade ins.
Did the HCL wash and it makes a difference!
A bunch of old rings and jewelry is what came from the bar on the left almost 5 ounces.
They were a bit more bright but I have been carrying them around in my pocket, hence the patina on the soft gold.

The funny shape bar on the right is all from electronics just over 2 ounces 

Next week it all gets alloyed into new jewelry.
thanks for looking!


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave,

Those bars are very nice. 8) 

What sort of electronics did you harvest and how much?

How long does it take you to go thru 7 ounces of 24k?

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave, you are the man. :wink: 
So when can i expect my cut. lol lol.
That makes me want to get my but in gear and do some recovering.


----------



## jewelerdave (Oct 27, 2007)

I dont know the exact source of the Electronics because I get that from a guy who gets his scrap from a manufacturing company's rejects and other finds, I buy his gold. His process leaves bits of flux though out the gold, so I often need to remelt it to remove the flux, Each time I have refined it I get the same amount back so he does a good job, Just full of flux for some reason?
I buy from quite a few smaller self refiners as for small lots Ebay just does not cut it when it comes to costs, fees, and the fact that people wont pay much for unmarked fine. A stedy supply is always good business on both ends.


The amount of gold we go though depends on demand. Since our primary business is the manufacture of wedding bands the heavy demand is in the summer. It can be anywhere from 1 to 10 ounces a week.

Often times we dont have the luxury of going around to pawn shops and getting gold for under market and just buy it for $5 to $30 over spot depending, and of course being able to refine our own scraps and waste is a huge boon to our ability to keep costs down. We did very well on the 5 ounces pictured, with gold at $770s we were able to get the over all cost down with heavy bargaining and knowing what to look for for about $600 per ounce. This is unusual though. Its basic business, expand your margins by making deals etc.


----------



## draftinu (Mar 16, 2008)

My mouth is watering, those are some NICE bars  Tim


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 30, 2008)

how much for the coin?


----------

